
Square Acquires Zesty catering platform - simonsarris
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/square-acquires-zesty-expand-caviar-200500339.html
======
simonsarris
Perhaps a better URL, mods: [https://caviarfeed.me/zesty-is-joining-
caviar-c69f50d2a266](https://caviarfeed.me/zesty-is-joining-
caviar-c69f50d2a266)

